# Colnago Sizing



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi. Am considering purchasing a C50 or EP but have a question on sizing. I don't live near a store carrying Colnago's so I will have to use mail order.
Am 6', 87cm inseam, current saddle height is 77cm. What size would you think is right? I think 57 or 58?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

top tube lenght is more important - Colnago likes shorter TT - longer stem as more agressive pro rider style.


----------

